# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  هل الصحيح ( إخوة ) أم ( أخوة ) ؟!

## السلفية النجدية

أيها الأكارم الأفاضل : 
أيهما الصحيح : ( إخوة ) أم ( أخوة ) ؟ 
وإن كان كلاهما صحيح ، فما هو الأصح ؟ 
فأنا دائما أكتبها ( أخوة ) بناء على الآية الكريمة : ( إنما المؤمنون أخوة ) ، بيد أني أجد أكثرهم يكتبها ( إخوة ) فدخل في قلبي ريب . 
وكذلك ، هل الصحيح : ( إخواني ) أم ( أخواني ) ؟ 
وإن كان كلاهما صحيح ، فما هو الأصح ؟ 
هذا ، وأسأل الله تعالى أن ينفع بكم ، ويسدد خطاكم ..

----------


## ابن عباس المصري

قال تعالى : ( وجاء إخوة يوسف ) , ( إنما المؤمنون إخوة ) بكسر همزة إخوة .........

وقال تعالى ( فأصبحتم بنعمته إخوانا ) , ( إخوانا على سرر متقابلين ) بكسر همزة إخوانا .......

----------


## السلفية النجدية

نعم صحيح ( إنما المؤمنون إخوة ) !

لا أعلم لماذا في بالي أنها ( أخوة ) أستغفر الله مما زللتُ به .

جزاكم الله خيرا ..

----------


## أم جمال الدين

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..

في الحقيقة، كلاهما صحيح!

إخْوَة  .. أُخُوَّة

فإن كنتِ تقصدين جمع الأخ، فإخوة..

وإن كنتِ تقصدين الرابطة التي تربطهم ببعضهم، فأُخُوّة!

وهذه جزء من فقرة في لسان العرب جمعت الكلمتين: 




> الإِخوة يكونون لأَب وأُم ولهم إِخْوَة لعَلاَّتٍ . وفي حديث عليّ كرَّم الله وجهه : أَن أَعيان بني الأُمِّ يتوارثون دون بني العَلاَّتِ قال : الأَعيانُ ولد الرجل من امرأَة واحدة مأْخوذ من عَيْنِ الشيء وهو النفيس منه قال الجوهري : وهذه الأُخوَّة تسمى المُعايَنة

----------


## أبو القاسم

أختي أم جمال الدين  وفقها الله تعالى:لا يقال كلاهما صحيح مع اختلاف المعنى
فكيف يقال ذلك والمسؤول عنه جمع "أخ" ؟
فأختك سألت عن جمع أخ..

ومع هذا أقول :كلاهما جائز..لغتان صحيحتان..أخوة بالضم..وإخوة بالكسر
(أعني كجمع..)
والله الموفق

----------


## السلفية النجدية

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

أختي الكريمة ( أم جمال ) : 
أقصد ( أخوَة ) جمع ( أخ ) لا أخـُوّة .. 
جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا ..

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

الجادة في كلام العرب (إخوة) بكسر الهمزة، وأما (أخوة) بالضم فمسموع صحيح لكنه شاذ، ولذلك فالأقرب جعله اسم جمع؛ لأنه ليس من أوزان الجموع المعروفة.

وأما (إخوان) فبالكسر قولا واحدا.

----------


## أبوالليث الشيراني

جزاك الله خيراً أبا مالك!..

هل لي أن أتعرف على المصدر الذي أتيت به تصحيحك هذا؟.. وسأكون لك من الشاكرين.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

وفقك الله وسدد خطاك
مصدر أي تصحيح تقصد يا أخي الكريم؟

أما الكسر والضم في إخوة فمذكور في لسان العرب.

وأما إخوان فلم أقف على أحد نص على مثل ذلك.

وأما مسألة الجمع واسم الجمع فمبنية على معرفة علم الصرف.

فإن كنت تقصد شيئا آخر فلعلك توضحه.

----------

